# Deer bag limit ?????



## killandgrill (Jan 29, 2008)

Can a hunter take more than 1 buck in East Texas counties that is 13 inches or greater if they are taken in different counties? I am not sure I have ever heard this explained since antler restrictions were implemented...

When you look up a county, it says only 1 buck may be 13 inches or greater, but what if a person hunts in 2 different counties? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lovethemreds (Mar 23, 2005)

I it is a per county bag limit, with the number of tags on your license being your statewide limit.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Yes


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I think it is one 13+ inch buck in any antler restriction county state wide. Remember you have to keep record on your license and it specifically asks if the buck was over 13.
According to the TPWD website:
*"SPECIAL ANTLER RESTRICTIONS:* In selected counties (see County Listing), there are special regulations for buck deer. In these counties, the bag limit is *two legal bucks, but only ONE* may have an inside spread of 13 inches or greater."


----------



## killandgrill (Jan 29, 2008)

Hydra, I think I agree with you, but obviously, based on 2 other replies, there is some confusion. My understanding is only 1 buck greater than 13 inches in antler restriction counties. I understand if I hunt in a non-restriction county. But the reason I asked was because I am not sure... Guess I need to call TPWD.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I see it like it used to be with the one buck, two buck, etc. counties. You could kill one buck in any one buck county state wide, the second or two bucks in any two buck county, etc.


----------



## DeerSlayerToo (Aug 4, 2010)

I think you can get two 13" bucks as long as they are in different one buck counties,because you log on your liscene where you shot them.You are entitled to three bucks in Texas


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

You can get one buck over 13 inches in the restricted counties. If you want another buck over 13 inches you must go to a county with a limit of more than one buck over 13 inches. ie a non restricted county.


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been wanting to know the answer to this too, as seen it can be intepreted both ways. Interestingly I've talked to two different Game Wardens about this over the last week and...each one gave me different answers, as same as above. So who does a person contact to find out after the game wardens....lol


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

wampuscat said:


> You can get one buck over 13 inches in the restricted counties. If you want another buck over 13 inches you must go to a county with a limit of more than one buck over 13 inches. ie a non restricted county.


>>WRONG<< I have several close friends that hunt in 2 different counties, take a forked horned buck in each and have been doing so since this was Law, they hunt in the lakes area, that law has been in effect there for several yrs....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

LightsOut said:


> I've been wanting to know the answer to this too, as seen it can be intepreted both ways. Interestingly I've talked to two different Game Wardens about this over the last week and...each one gave me different answers, as same as above. So who does a person contact to find out after the game wardens....lol


This kind of mirrows my reply on a warden >OKing< a 12" buck, you mite go down the rd and you could be wrote up, they can certainly differ on their 'take' on the law. That is why we have Judges n Juries....WW


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

wet dreams said:


> >>WRONG<< I have several close friends that hunt in 2 different counties, take a forked horned buck in each and have been doing so since this was Law, they hunt in the lakes area, that law has been in effect there for several yrs....WW


*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
*1st off it is illegal to take any young fork horned deer in the restricted counties. One, two, or two hundered, unless they have a spike on one side or they have a spread over 13 inches. I believe he was asking what could be leagally taken, not what your close buddies poached!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## RiverRat (Jun 30, 2005)

I emailed TPWD department get clarification myself on this topic. I wanted to email so I would have something in writing if I ever got into a situation with the GW. The way is was explained to me was you can legally bag 5 deer in Texas and you can bag all 5 deer as long as you also stay within the restrictions of the county or counties you are hunting in. My question to them was that since I hunt in Crockett County and have a little place in Wharton County, can I take 2 bucks in Crockett Co and one in Wharton Co and the reply was Yes...along with some of the verbage I stated above. This law changed around 5 years ago or so. I will try and post up the email later this evening. My advice is to send them an email with your specific question, give them some time to respond, and print out the email and carry it in your hunting bag.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Only 1 13" buck per year in any and all AR counties. That means if all you hunt is AR counties, then all you can shoot is one 13 " buck.


----------



## killandgrill (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I did not mean to start up an argument, but I am happy to know that I am not the only one who is confused... Since I started this deal, I will explain. 

I have a family place in Bastrop County. I killed a nice deer there this year, a 10 point that was greater than 13 inches. I also have a deer lease in Tyler County(East Texas) that I pay for so my son can shoot a doe. Does are not allowed at all with a gun in Bastrop County, only with bows. To keep him interested in the sport and give him some success, I keep the Tyler County deer lease. Recently, on my game cam in East Texas, I have 2 REALLY nice bucks showing up. Can I kill one of them if I see them. Both of these counties are Antler Restriction? I have already logged a 13+ inch deer on my license. Several replies with still much confusion. I am calling TPWD, but I feel certain that there must be something in print somewhere that explains this. Surely it is not a judgement call by a wardern... I will post up who I talk to and the results of the conversation.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

workn2huntnfish said:


> Only 1 13" buck per year in any and all AR counties. That means if all you hunt is AR counties, then all you can shoot is one 13 " buck.


If this was true why would it give you a box to check by side each one of your buck logs...I have a lease in San Augustine county and Angelina county both ar countys I can take a 13in there and then go to my other one and take another 13in because that's a county restriction not a state


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a call into the local GW. Will post up his response.


----------



## killandgrill (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I got an answer... I called TPWD directly, wildlife enforcement division(should have done that originally) and was told...

One may take a deer that is legal in multiple counties, as long as you do not exceed the bag limit for that county. In plain words, you can kill a 13 inch or greater buck in multiple counties. I hope all of this helps others on this board who hunt in multiple locations!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Flight Cancelled said:


> If this was true why would it give you a box to check by side each one of your buck logs...I have a lease in San Augustine county and Angelina county both ar countys I can take a 13in there and then go to my other one and take another 13in because that's a county restriction not a state


Thank you, you are absolutley correct, better watch out or some here that *DON'T *know the law will call you n your friends POACHERS if you even speak of taking 2 bucks...WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

wampuscat said:


> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> *1st off it is illegal to take any young fork horned deer in the restricted counties. One, two, or two hundered, unless they have a spike on one side or they have a spread over 13 inches. I believe he was asking what could be leagally taken, not what your close buddies poached!!!!!!!!!!!! *


 *!!!!!!WO THERE BUD!!!!!!* I was refering to ANYTHING a warden tells you as in the other thread on a warden OKing a ileagal buck because its NOT 13" You sure jumped out there *>>AGAIN<<* with the *>>WRONG<<* answer. I don't hang with NOR do I have any close buddies that are poachers. Once again you CAN take a buck with greater than a 13" spread in diff counties EVEN if they are both AR counties. BTW age has NOTHING to do with the law, you posted a young forked horn deer>>1 1/2 or 10 if over 13" its leagal....WW


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I've shot 2 bucks greater than 13", in 2 separate counties and was told by a warden that I am fine and in compliance w the law. I have to agree w WW, (Wet Dreams)


----------



## Dark Halo (Sep 7, 2005)

I know this is old but I hunt a MLD 3 club as well as my back yard, a normal state lease and I hunt a day lease in Llano. I buy 2 memberships on my MLD 3 club that allow me 2 bucks 4 does (wife hunts as well) with out the use of my tags. I then use my tags on my standard club where I am allowed 2 bucks 2 does (wife hunts here as well so we do 1 buck 1 doe each). The standard club is in Jasper county, I live in Newton county. I have 20 acres of property and also hunt there. I can take one 13in buck off my jasper county club, one in the back yard and whatever size buck I want in Llano along with any doe tags I have left. Between my wife and I we can legally take 16 deer. We usually only go for 6-8 each season to fill my meat order, (150 lbs sausage,60-70lbs of ground deer meat, boudin, jerky and steaks. We pretty much live off of wild game rather it be deer, hog or fish. I process it all my self even though it takes a lot of my time. I enjoy hunting more than anything and I hunt all over to keep me in the woods from October through January.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm glad y'all got that straight, lol. Amazes me how people come on here and speak their mind, but have no clue! If you really don't know, dang sure don't tell people the opposite.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

^^correct^^ it was assumed by some I have some 'poaching' friends, one of those I mentioned with a lease in 2 different AR counties is a GAME WARDEN...


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, i saw that Wet Dreams. I'm not saying the way it's worded isn't confusing, but before you come on a forum preaching that it's illegal, you might wanna make sure you're right!


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

No one can be 13 or greater other has to be spike or one unbranched antler read book for your county


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Capt sharky said:


> No one can be 13 or greater other has to be spike or one unbranched antler read book for your county


Yeah, for that one county, but you can kill a 13 or greater in another AR county also. Then u get one with an unbranched antler between the 2 counties you hunt in.


----------

